# Sabotaged by Neighbor's Kid



## Catawba (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm seeking the sage advice of the 2cool community regarding an unfortunate event that occurred yesterday. I bought my wife a polished marble coffee table for Christmas that was delivered yesterday while I was at work. She had picked it out a couple of months ago and was so excited about it. It is really the first time we have ever splurged on a piece of furniture. All of our other stuff is hand-me-down or consignment. It had been in our house less than five hours when my buddy's wife and 2-year old came over for "happy hour."

The kid somehow found a blue marker and proceeded to draw on the table. The marble soaked up the ink and we can't figure out how to clean it up. I did some internet research and last night we covered it with a paste of hydrogen peroxide and baking soda. It looks a little better this morning, but it is still very visible. My wife is handling it better than I expected, but we are both pretty darn disappointed.

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to make this ink stain go away? If we can't clean it up on our own, would a professional be able to buff it out and re-polish the top so it looks new again? Before you suggest that I just let my buddy take care of it, that is not an option. He has already offered, but that is not how I roll. Things like this just happen with kids, and we feel partly at fault because we had a blue marker laying around. Anyway, I'm sure my child will repay the favor at his house one of these days.

Thanks in advance for the advice!

Catawba


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I will try finding some info, but for now I will just commend you for your attitude regarding the situation.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

It's probably already set up , but find a product called "That's Incredible " I've seen it do some incredible things. Most stores carry it . I think Dollar General even has it .


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry that happened. I have no idea what to tell you, but I hope you get it figured out. Once it is off, can the surface be sealed?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.countertopspecialty.com/permanent-marker-stains-on-marble.html

acetone


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Just a guess*

I might try dipping a Q-tip in clorox bleach and daubing a little spot to see if it made the blue go away.

People don't realize how porous many of those stone counter materials really are. I think y'all later will need to apply something to that top to seal it.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

I would try a magic eraser pad and then call a pro


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I googled it & Mr Google suggested toothpaste or nail polish remover.


----------



## Catawba (Apr 10, 2012)

I really appreciate all the advice, folks!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

You can try a vinegar/baking soda paste. I would try organics before trying harsh chems incase of more staining.

Good luck


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

A couple of places I looked said not to use anything abrasive as it will cause tiny scratches that will make things even worse.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I've had really good luck with putting Rain-X on magic marker stains and being able to wipe it off. I don't know what the ingredient in Rain-X is that does the trick but it works on most things.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Flip it over and have the other side polished?


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

http://tipnut.com/marble-granite-stains/
http://www.marble-institute.com/consumers/stains.cfm
http://eurotechmarble.com/removingstains.htm

Here's three, the last one sounds like your story.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Try hitting it with a chlorinated cleaner such as BrakeClean. I'm not talking chlorinated as in chlorine bleach, but an aerosol type cleaner that specifically says "Chlorinated" on it. Carburetor cleaner will usually do it too. I have hit ink/marker stains on materials with the aforementioned cleaners and it usually obliterates the stain.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

if you used drugstore hydrogen peroxide - I would try looking for some stronger stuff. Drugstore stuff is usually 3% or 6%

I have a bottle of 27% hydrogen peroxide that I'm using for bleaching wood. It comes from a pool supply store. Look for Bacquacil Step 2

You could also try looking at a beauty supply store (like Sally if you have that in your area) - they should have stronger stuff - in the 10-12% range.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

State_Vet said:


> http://tipnut.com/marble-granite-stains/
> http://www.marble-institute.com/consumers/stains.cfm
> http://eurotechmarble.com/removingstains.htm
> 
> Here's three, the last one sounds like your story.


Thanks. The third one is a very helpful sight. I just book marked it for future references.


----------



## Catawba (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks again for all the helpful information. My wife laughed at me when I told her I would ask my "fishing friends" in TX for advice. I'm going to send her a link to this thread. Good people here.


----------



## slabmaster (Jul 28, 2012)

Tread lightly with harsh chemicals as they may etch the stone


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Having the finish honed my take some of the blue out, but it will not take it all out. I have tried all the internet remedies and I hate to say this but its there to stay.

Wife wanted marble counter tops in our kitchen and that's what she got. Worst choice ever, marble is so porous, while a sealer helps, it will not protect it completely.


----------



## driftwood2 (Jun 6, 2005)

I would try hairspray and alcohol before I applied any of the harsh chemicals. Spray on then dap it up with paper towel.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

remi19 said:


> Having the finish honed my take some of the blue out, but it will not take it all out. I have tried all the internet remedies and I hate to say this but its there to stay.
> 
> Wife wanted marble counter tops in our kitchen and that's what she got. Worst choice ever, marble is so porous, while a sealer helps, it will not protect it completely.


I was going to ask about this. I'm not familiar with stone, but it would seem like there should be a proper sealer / sealing method that would prevent the marble from soaking up stains.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

I'd get over the ego issue and let the neighbor take care of it.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Acetone will probably be your best bet. It's really not that harsh, I've used it to remove the sticky residue from vinyl lettering on vehicles and it hasn't damaged the paint.

Natural stone needs to be sealed, frequently. We do our granite counter tops about every 3 months. Marble would need it more often. Sealing won't prevent completely but should lessen the damage and make it easier to clean.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

MarkU said:


> Flip it over and have the other side polished?


this.

maybe split the bill with the neighbor on refinishing the back side.


----------



## Catawba (Apr 10, 2012)

Unfortunately, the underside has holes drilled into where the legs are connected. I don't think that is an option.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Have the kid come back over and finish the job! Then it will be a blue marble table.
Have the neighbor pay for the blue markers.


----------



## Fishbit (Jan 8, 2013)

thabeezer said:


> I would try a magic eraser pad and then call a pro


^^x2


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I have had incredible luck with Carbona products. First found them when one of my kids decided to do some artwork with a Sharpie on our hardwood floors...

Randall's has it.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Is it possible to cut (rout) out that tainted part and install an inlay? that would make it unique and custom....


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Put it outside in the sun and see if that will bleach it out.....


----------



## Catawba (Apr 10, 2012)

Guilty party on the right. I like the idea of having the little rascal come over and finish the job with the blue marker...but I don't think my wife would be thrilled. She is not a Tar Heel. When this picture was taken, I thought to myself, "These are the only two Tar Heels that haven't disappointed me this year." And now there is only one.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Catawba said:


> Guilty party on the right. I like the idea of having the little rascal come over and finish the job with the blue marker...but I don't think my wife would be thrilled. She is not a Tar Heel. When this picture was taken, I thought to myself, "These are the only two Tar Heels that haven't disappointed me this year." And now there is only one.


 They are adorable. Good neighbors are worth way more than any table. She didn't mean it... 
I think you handled it very well.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

Through the entire read all I could think of is how you handled it. The way you acted says so much about who you are. Green to you for that and I hope it all works out and you find a way to get the stain removed.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I commend you for your attitude! It's impossible to keep an eye on them all the time. Keep us posted on the progress.

If nothing works just deal with it like a battle scar. I have little ones of my own and when something like this happens I just tell my wife it "adds character" to the effected item.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> I was going to ask about this. I'm not familiar with stone, but it would seem like there should be a proper sealer / sealing method that would prevent the marble from soaking up stains.


p

If you come across one let me know. Sub-contractor set something down on our island, have no idea what it was. Marble soaked it up. Felt bad for the builder, so we both looked and tried everything to get it out, with no luck. Wife had enough, builder replaced island.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Think of it as Divine Intervention. Working with you and that little angel God has shown (1434 and rising) people just exactly how to act in that same situation.

The scar on the table kind of sucks, the way you handled it was priceless.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Move the newspaper to the other side.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Put a magazine tray over it and chalk it up as a lesson learned.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

BATWING said:


> You can try a vinegar/baking soda paste. I would try organics before trying harsh chems incase of more staining.
> 
> Good luck


Do not use anything acidic like vinegar on stone. Especially marble. It will etch the surface and you will paying a professional to polish it out.

I would try Kerosene first. When we had our marble counters installed, that's what the workers used to remove their alignment marks which were done with some sort of marker. Acetone won't hurt the stone and is a little stronger.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Turn it upside down and use the other side.


----------



## keechi (Apr 12, 2006)

Try some deep woods off.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Keep it, and give it to her when she grows up, and gets married. Should be good for a laugh at that point!


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

try using some rubbing alcohol with a q tip , using the same marker make some marks on another surface that is not important an see what will dissolve it. do not rub the baking soda or any other abrasive that you put on it or you will have to polish the top. you will have to soak the blue out. you can use clear bri wax( a clear paste wax for furniture) and buff the top out to take care of minor scuffing


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

thabeezer said:


> I would try a magic eraser pad and then call a pro


I've seen these things remove some crazy stuff.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

You think you got problems. LOL! My dad got a brand new fiberglass rod & guess who broke it. I wanted to run but we were in the middle of the bay.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Gator gar said:


> Turn it upside down and use the other side.


OP....would this work?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

scwine said:


> OP....would this work?


 afraid not... see post #26


----------



## Wygans (Jan 22, 2014)

WD40


----------



## Catawba (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks again for all the suggestions. I'm going to give a few of them a shot. If I have any success, I will report back. I think I will be buying the wife a nice coffee table book to open Christmas morning. Too bad the stain isn't right in the middle of the table.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

I would maybe go back to where you got the marble cut and ask for some drop material to test all of these great ideas on. Find one that works on the test material. You might , as others posted, etch and make things worse until you find one that works. Have a buddy who kid scratched a cross in all of their cherrywood cabinet doors, everyone he could reach. with scissors in their brand new house. Basically you can't have nothing nice with kids. Good luck though lol


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

IT would take some guts for me to actually do it, but a lot of times you can just use the same marker to get it off: "paint" over the line, and the same solvent that keeps the ink liquid in the pen (and then evaporates once it's applied to a surface) will permeate the original line: you can wipe both lines off before it dries. I think I'd get some scrap of marble or something to try it first, but I've seen it work pretty well on a lot of surfaces.


----------



## joe h (Jul 3, 2012)

Try the off bug spray. Gets marker off non porous surfaces with just a wipe. I would try it first


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It has been mentioned several times ... have you tried acetone? The paint department of Home Depot or Walmart would have a quart.
I saw fingernail polish remover mentioned, and it used to be mainly acetone. I doubt serious it would hurt the stone to try acetone, but make sure you have plenty on the rag because it evaporates so fast. 
If acetone or straight laundry bleach or strong peroxide don't do it, I think nothing will.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Before any harsh stuff, I would wipe what I could off then set it in the sun for a couple if days. The sun should knock out most of the color. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

I would recommend acetone (nail polish remover). Let it soak in if the ink isn't just on the surface. You can also try alcohol (hairspray).

If you are worried that a particular cleaning method may damage the marble, test it out on the bottom of the table first.

If/when you do get it out, get that table professionally sealed. Don't use that water based stuff you can get at Lowe's. Use the real stuff.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

Try this stuff and a high pressure steam cleaner. worked for us.
http://www.sosafeusa.com/products/graffiti-remover/


----------



## Catawba (Apr 10, 2012)

I wanted to report back on the stained table. We tried several of the home remedies provided on this thread and none of them really worked. I still really appreciate everyone taking the time to respond. We ended up getting a professional to come out and work on it. He polished it and tried several different types of solutions and it appeared that nothing was going to work. As a last ditch effort he left some gray sandy paste (not sure what it was) on the marks overnight. When we cleaned it up the next day, it looked much better. You can still see it if you are really looking for it, but it is much, much better than it was. Thanks again, folks!

Catawba


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I didn't see this thread when it was fresh. I see you had a professional cleaner work on it, and it's some better. If it really starts to bug you, consider calling a headstone maker. I won't waste a bunch of your time explaining why.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad it's working out.I worked after school in a grocery store when I was a kid and carried a black marker in my back pocket at work.Went by my girl friends house and sat on their new couch and got ink all over it.Had it on my GTO seats too.White Rain hairspray took it out of couch and car.It was what we used to change prices on stuff at the store,and those price stampers had bad arse ink in them.Ha Ha,way before bar codes.Just had a dang I'm old moment!


----------



## jebatu (May 22, 2006)

Get in touch with Corn Husker he can fix do anything. From a broken heart to the crack of dawn.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Acetone


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

It may be a little late, but you could try taking a dry paper towel and place it over the inked area. Rub acetone on top of it and see if you can "pull" some of the ink out even more.

the ink needs somewhere to go and the paper towel acts as a sponge. If indeed you see a little blue, keep replacing the paper towel and repeating it until no more will come off.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Take one of your duck mounts and glue it on to the tabletop over the spot. Everyone wins.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Those magic eraser pads work pretty well...they were the only thing I could get to work on the side of my truck when some a$$hat wrote = 16 with a sharpie pen next to where truck says 4x4. Guess at least the thugs could multiply.


----------

